# Verizon developer support



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Any estimate on if and when we can expect Jelly Bean port, or is the locked bootloader halting any further development?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

[Broken Record] Wrong section, this is for development releases not discussion









With that said I don't expect ROM development to really be hindered.
Once we get around the RIL and get AOSP running we should have JellyBean in no time.
Hell the first AOSP ROM might even be JellyBean, but that's pushing it.


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

I originally wrote it in the Verizon Developer section, but it appears to have been moved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

lamb0985 said:


> I originally wrote it in the Verizon Developer section, but it appears to have been moved.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's because the development section is only for releases and development work. Not random questions.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

As far as AOSP, team liquid is hard at work bringing you liquid 1.5 to the s3.... Should be sickkk

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Honestly given what the devs have managed with the Motorola phones (military grade ENCRYPTED bootloader) I am not worried about the lock on ours. The devs and crackers are hard at work and workarounds already exist. I think we can safely expect decent jellybean ports by August (decent means fairly bug free) and stable releases by September


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

lamb0985 said:


> Any estimate on if and when we can expect Jelly Bean port, or is the locked bootloader halting any further development?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 may be suprised....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> may be suprised....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


i would love to know where that "..." leads to...


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

You can see activity regarding the VZW GS3 on CyanogenMod's github. Seems cvpcs is the one working on it, so no worries, you guys are in good hands.

Other AOSP ROMs will follow once CM finishes the device tree.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Fabolous said:


> You can see activity regarding the VZW GS3 on CyanogenMod's github. Seems cvpcs is the one working on it, so no worries, you guys are in good hands.
> 
> Other AOSP ROMs will follow once CM finishes the device tree.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


this.... cvpcs is a friggin wizard


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

adamoutler on xda is supposed to start working on cracking the bootloader today. apparently he is a wizard as well.

i'm not worried about this phone, 99% positive the bootloader will bill cracked/hacked/ported.

tons of people want it done, perhaps more than on any other phone ever. may not happen instantly, but it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Opps.


----------

